# Evod (bottom Coils)



## BhavZ

Hey guys,

So wanted an opinion and advice since I have been hearing conflicting opinions floating around.

The little gasket that sits above the "flavour" wicks in evod/protank/rev tank atty, is it an issue if removed or should it be kept on?

If it should be kept on, what is its function?

Thanks,
Bhavz


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome to the forum. If you keeping the tank upright all the time you can take it out if not leave it in or turn it around. You can't turn it around on the rev tank or protank mini though so I cut the skirt off mine to make what is essentially a silicone washer. If you need pics I can post some when I get home. My tanks leaked when taking it out but I'm on the road and it lays in the cubby and is carried in the pocket. This solution worked for me but experiment and see what works for you thats half the fun anyway.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca

You are talking about the rubber\silicone gasket right? That sits on the post?

If so yes it will. Your tank will leak.


----------



## Riaz

what @Tornalca said


----------



## ShaneW

My evod tank started leaking today after I cleaned it last night. Will check the rubber seal tonight. 

I thought I might have dislodged the flavour Wick a bit. If the flavour Wick isn't a tight fit, won't it leak aswell?


----------



## ShaneW

@Tornalca when u replace a Wick, is it ever burnt? My one liquid seems to be causing a burnt taste. Replaced the coil and it's fine for a few hrs then get that taste again.


----------



## Tornalca

ShaneW said:


> @Tornalca when u replace a Wick, is it ever burnt? My one liquid seems to be causing a burnt taste. Replaced the coil and it's fine for a few hrs then get that taste again.



Yes a slight burn but not heavily. I have had a lot of issues with them. Not one is built the same. What is the ohm on the coil? What are you vaping on and @ what VV/VW?

A few dry vapes usually helps to wick it properly. Just take 2 -3 vapes on it without pushing the button. It can also be that there is too much flavour wick so you can remove one of them and try. Some people say they remove it completely, in my experience doing that I have flooding and gurgling issues. What is the juice? PG/VG ratio?

You going to be at the Vape meet? I will have a look for you then?


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks guys for all the advice


----------



## Riaz

i gave up on my evod 

maybe one day when im bored ill attempt to fix it.

its been with me since day one of my vaping journey so it has sentimental value.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SVS1000

Standard evod coils are horrible. Rebuild those suckers and all your worries will be over


----------



## BhavZ

I would love to start rebuilding but the intial out late for the equipment is a bit much, the tankometer, ohm meter etc.. but definitely worth the effort. I know RiP Trippers on the tube of you has some really cool and detailed videos on how to build your own coils, I especially like the coil he calls the chimney that he built on the Kayfun Lite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000

Its easy, you don't need all the fancy gear.
2mm silica, 28g Kanthal, tweezers and nail clippers. 8 wraps around a 3mm drill bit. Fold you silica double and pull it through with some dental floss or excess kanthal wire and you have a 1.6ohm coil that makes more vapour and very nice flavour.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Mine worked great for a month with turning the silicone tube around. Since this morning it tastes burned. Dropped the watts to 3.0 on the 2.6ohm coil and the first drag is good but the second is cr@p. Changed coils and still the same. I have to let it stand for awhile before I can take a single vape and then leave it for a minute before I can vape again.
Seems like the coil takes too long to get soaked in the liquid. Perhaps the coil is too tight on the wick restricting the flow.


----------



## BhavZ

SVS1000 said:


> Its easy, you don't need all the fancy gear.
> 2mm silica, 28g Kanthal, tweezers and nail clippers. 8 wraps around a 3mm drill bit. Fold you silica double and pull it through with some dental floss or excess kanthal wire and you have a 1.6ohm coil that makes more vapour and very nice flavour.



Dude you make it sound so easy, ok I am definitely going to give it a try..


----------



## SVS1000

I will rebuild one just now and post pics

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

thanks, that would be awesome


----------



## Gazzacpt

I would recomend a multimeter, it doesn't have to be an expensive one just to get an idea of the ohms the coil is at and to check for shorts.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Cool, will check with the local electrical shop on what he has.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000

Ok here are some pics. (excuse the dirty paper towel. Its my last piece  )




Stripped and cleaned evod coil with piece of kanthal and silica




I wrapped the coil with 7 wraps cause I like it at about 1.3 to 1.4 ohms. You can try 8 to 9 wraps if you like it higher.




I folded the wick double and pulled it through the coil.




I then seated the wick and coil quite low into the cup




Side view




Choose one lead and feed it through the rubber grommet and push the grommet into the base of the cup
Then push the steel pin into the grommet. Make sure the leads are on opposite sides of each other so they don't touch each other going through the cup and grommet.
You can then use the tweezers to pull each lead to help pull the coil into the cup if it moved while placing the grommet.




Trim your wick with nail clippers. At this point I screwed the evod coil into its base without the top post on and gave
it a few pulses while it was on the battery. I watched to see if the coil got hot from the middle and not on the leads.




Push top post onto coil and you are done.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ShaneW

BhavZ said:


> Cool, will check with the local electrical shop on what he has.
> Thanks.



You can buy a multi meter from midas for less than R100. Then you can use it for voltage and current aswell. 
No need for an expensive vape ohmeter. Don't go to the electrical suppliers, they'll probably have expensive ones


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Shot SVS. Thanks for that. Must try it but will turn the silicone tube around. The way you got it, it will squeeze down over the wick when you screw the tank on. The other way round will prevent this but still prevent leakage between the 2 shafts.


----------



## ShaneW

Tornalca said:


> Yes a slight burn but not heavily. I have had a lot of issues with them. Not one is built the same. What is the ohm on the coil? What are you vaping on and @ what VV/VW?
> 
> A few dry vapes usually helps to wick it properly. Just take 2 -3 vapes on it without pushing the button. It can also be that there is too much flavour wick so you can remove one of them and try. Some people say they remove it completely, in my experience doing that I have flooding and gurgling issues. What is the juice? PG/VG ratio?
> 
> You going to be at the Vape meet? I will have a look for you then?


 
The burning was coming from my mini protank 2... 1.8ohm. Was using it at 10W on my SVD but now I set it down to 8W and burning taste gone, less vape and taste but at least no burning (Doh, I shouldve tried that.lol)

Not sure on the PG/VG ratio, was given the juice in an unmarked bottle but I'm assuming its mostly VG as it produces dense vapour. It is also dark in colour which ive heard chows the coils.

Im in East London so a bit far away for the Vape meet but thanks for the offer!


----------



## Andre

ShaneW said:


> The burning was coming from my mini protank 2... 1.8ohm. Was using it at 10W on my SVD but now I set it down to 8W and burning taste gone, less vape and taste but at least no burning (Doh, I shouldve tried that.lol)
> 
> Not sure on the PG/VG ratio, was given the juice in an unmarked bottle but I'm assuming its mostly VG as it produces dense vapour. It is also dark in colour which ive heard chows the coils.
> 
> Im in East London so a bit far away for the Vape meet but thanks for the offer!


Yip, that is pushing it a bit. See attached chart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ShaneW

Matthee said:


> Yip, that is pushing it a bit. See attached chart.


 So basically anything more than 8.5W is not recommended... Eish

Some juices I can vape at 15W with no burning at all but this mix seems to not like it.

Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Got tired of the burned taste so tried to pull out the wick. Only a few strands came out so put it back together. Vaped and voila. No more bad taste. Must be too tight and restricting flow.


----------



## ShaneW

8W gives almost no flavour, 9W gives burnt taste!


----------



## devdev

Awesome photos @SVS1000 !

Just attempted a micro coil on an old EVOD atty. 30 Gauge Kanthal, 5/6 wraps around 2mm shaft. Quadruple silica wick, and one flavour wick

Came out at 1 ohm, Vapes beautifully at 11.5 w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SVS1000 said:


> Ok here are some pics. (excuse the dirty paper towel. Its my last piece  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped and cleaned evod coil with piece of kanthal and silica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrapped the coil with 7 wraps cause I like it at about 1.3 to 1.4 ohms. You can try 8 to 9 wraps if you like it higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I folded the wick double and pulled it through the coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then seated the wick and coil quite low into the cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose one lead and feed it through the rubber grommet and push the grommet into the base of the cup
> Then push the steel pin into the grommet. Make sure the leads are on opposite sides of each other so they don't touch each other going through the cup and grommet.
> You can then use the tweezers to pull each lead to help pull the coil into the cup if it moved while placing the grommet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trim your wick with nail clippers. At this point I screwed the evod coil into its base without the top post on and gave
> it a few pulses while it was on the battery. I watched to see if the coil got hot from the middle and not on the leads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push top post onto coil and you are done.



Excellent tutorial SVS. Thanks. Loved the photos. Textbook material!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## devdev

Maybe this weekend will see my attempt at the vertical coil build on the BCC Evod...

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-micro-coil-build-aro-evod-protank-heads.html


----------



## Gazzacpt

I did this one a while ago





A few notes:

1. Packing the cotton is a pita
2. If you dryburn the coil when changing flavours or replacing cotton you run the risk of burning the rubber grommet in the bottom (that smell hangs around that coil forever once the grommet burns toss it)
3. Packing the cotton is a pita
4. It leaks and gurgles if you don't pack the cotton tight enough
5. Packing the cotton is a pita
6. It really vapes like a champ if you get it right (which for me wasn't often)
7. Packing the cotton is a pita

Its a fun build but for me wasn't worth the lass. Did I mention that packing the cotton is a pita.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

My fix for PT2 and Rev tank
Been using the same "washer" on different coils for a over month now no gurgles no leaks


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks SVS, that guide will definitely help me with building a new coil and I have an old burnt out evod coil lying around so keen to give it a try soon.

@Shane, thanks for the tip, there is a midas around the corner from me so will pop in there and see what they got.


----------



## devdev

Check this link:
http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/rebuildable-supplies/pre-made-joined-resistance-no-resistance-wires

Apparently you can get resistance/no resistance wire, which helps stop the burnt rubber taste. Apparently this is what Kanger uses?

Full forum discussion here:

http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Protank-and-Evod-rebuilding?page=8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

devdev said:


> Check this link:
> http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/rebuildable-supplies/pre-made-joined-resistance-no-resistance-wires
> 
> Apparently you can get resistance/no resistance wire, which helps stop the burnt rubber taste. Apparently this is what Kanger uses?
> 
> Full forum discussion here:
> 
> http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Protank-and-Evod-rebuilding?page=8



I don't know if kanger uses nr/r/nr wire it doesn't look like it from the coils I pull apart but I could be wrong. I know at some stage they where going to make the rubber grommet a silicon grommet. I found that I was setting the coils to low down in the cup, having the coil a bit higher improved things.


----------



## Riaz

@SVS1000 is that post from a protank coil?

the normal evod ones are alot shorter


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> @SVS1000 is that post from a protank coil?
> 
> the normal evod ones are alot shorter



As far as I know the longer PT coil is now the standard. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

+ 1 on that , long posts are standard now for all coils .


----------



## Riaz

does it make any difference in how the tank performs?


----------



## devdev

Riaz said:


> does it make any difference in how the tank performs?


Personally I don't think it should. I have noticed some coils vape well in the PT2, and others don't. Why this is, I have no idea


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> does it make any difference in how the tank performs?



I don't notice a difference and I interchange them all the time. Then again wasn't looking for a difference. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

IMO there is a slightly better draw and a lot less liquid in your mouth especially when the liquid runs low


----------



## Riaz

on the topic of the protank.

ive got a protank 1 and just recently, i could turn the glass tank. like it rotates.

is anyone elses like this? this never happened before, and since it could rotate my juice is leaking like a mofo.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> on the topic of the protank.
> 
> ive got a protank 1 and just recently, i could turn the glass tank. like it rotates.
> 
> is anyone elses like this? this never happened before, and since it could rotate my juice is leaking like a mofo.



That would be the glue giving up the ghost. Some guys take it apart completely and epoxy the thing together again. I'm not brave enough to do that don't know what epoxy is safe and how it reacts to juice.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

yarre man

but the epoxy will probably be on the outside of the tank? between the glass tank and the metal?

so the epoxy wont touch the juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Would you risk it ? Just buy another tank


----------



## ShaneW

Just figured out where my evod tank is leaking from. It's the top section, below/inside of the drip tip. 
I'm pretty certain of this... If I leave it upright them it's fine but put it upside down with no coil section and it drips slowly. 

Anyone managed to repair this?


----------



## RIEFY

SVS1000 said:


> Standard evod coils are horrible. Rebuild those suckers and all your worries will be over


what resistance are or were you using

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SVS1000

Cape vaping supplies said:


> what resistance are or were you using
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


28g On a 3 mm drill bit 6/7 wraps 1.6ohms


----------



## shabbar

shabbar said:


> Would you risk it ? Just buy another tank



buy a new one , they fairly cheap to replace


----------



## Tom

SVS1000 said:


> 28g On a 3 mm drill bit 6/7 wraps 1.6ohms


i want to check this out in the next few days, got interested after seeing you at the vapemeet with an Evod although you have all the other gear. I have not touched my Evods again. But it makes sense to rebuild the coils to slightly lower ohms.


----------



## SVS1000

Give it a bash Tom, let us know what happens.


----------



## Tom

SVS1000 said:


> Give it a bash Tom, let us know what happens.


done....took 3 attempts tho. first one using 28g i damaged the rubber where the wire ends go thru. second one using 32g it came out at 2.2ohms...third one with 30g it came out at 1.3 ohms ( a little bit low), this one i tried then on the standard Evod battery.
what can I say? it vapes quite well! now I will check if the liquid flow stays constant, then i have again use for it, for travelling, in my hand luggage. or in the car. or at work when a larger unit is inconvenient.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zodiac

SVS1000 said:


> 28g On a 3 mm drill bit 6/7 wraps 1.6ohms


I think he was asking the resistance of the standard coils you were using


----------



## BhavZ

Hey guys,

So have not tried my hand at rebuilding yet, waiting for the vapemeet in the cape then going to give it a try.

But for now I have another question, with the evod coils, I am finding that I am not getting the intensity of flavour that I am looking for. 

Without going the RDA/RBA route, I was wondering if removing one or both of the "flavour wicks" would do the trick?

Are there any pro's and con's to doing this?

Should I remove none, one or both?

Thanks,
B


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So have not tried my hand at rebuilding yet, waiting for the vapemeet in the cape then going to give it a try.
> 
> But for now I have another question, with the evod coils, I am finding that I am not getting the intensity of flavour that I am looking for.
> 
> Without going the RDA/RBA route, I was wondering if removing one or both of the "flavour wicks" would do the trick?
> 
> Are there any pro's and con's to doing this?
> 
> Should I remove none, one or both?
> 
> Thanks,
> B



Try a few strands at a time the only thing removing those will help is if you getting dry hits. They do help stop leaking so balance is what you looking for. I rebuild mine with flavour wicks. It also helps keeping hot popping juice off your tongue. By the sound of things you looking for a low resistance coil to give you a nice whack.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> Try a few strands at a time the only thing removing those will help is if you getting dry hits. They do help stop leaking so balance is what you looking for. I rebuild mine with flavour wicks. It also helps keeping hot popping juice off your tongue. *By the sound of things you looking for a low resistance coil to give you a nice whack.*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Yeah pretty much, and I know that the best way to get that is going the RBA route but I am not a hands on kinda person so gonna take me some time and guidance in getting a coil out so for now looking to see how I can mod the evod coil to give me what I am looking for (or at least close to it)

Will try removing a few strands at first and see how far I get..


----------



## ShaneW

You could try that. I personally haven't tried it yet but it's next on my coil to try list.


----------



## Gazzacpt

@BhavZ what the resistance of the coil you are currently using?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> @BhavZ what the resistance of the coil you are currently using?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I am currently running a 1.8ohm

I have tried the 2.2ohm and the cooler vape is nicer with certain juices as the throat hit is not that intense but with majority of my juices it really kills the flavour. (so went back to 1.8ohm but now looking for a lot more flavour)


----------



## BhavZ

ShaneW said:


> You could try that. I personally haven't tried it yet but it's next on my coil to try list.



That Diamond coil looks awesome.. wouldnt mind giving something like that a try


----------



## Gazzacpt

Evods only get you that far its more of a carry around clearo you can get it halfway decent but not close to a halfway decent RBA or Dripper.


----------



## Riaz

I


Gazzacpt said:


> Evods only get you that far its more of a carry around clearo you can get it halfway decent but not close to a halfway decent RBA or Dripper.


 I couldn't agree more


----------



## Gazzacpt

ShaneW said:


> You could try that. I personally haven't tried it yet but it's next on my coil to try list.




Not for me that one, doing a normal micro is hard enough that thing would frustrate the hell out of me.


----------



## ShaneW

Does give nice flavour but not as great as I was hoping. 1.4ohm 28g kanthal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

nice shane

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

agreeing with @Gazzacpt and @Riaz : the way to go would be a dripper. these are cheap, and a good starting point. obviously in combination with a VV/VW device. That changed everything for me when I went from Evod to this setup. Flavor +100% and plumes +100%

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@ShaneW Nice one bru, but can you make one to fit in a Evod/PT coil


----------



## ShaneW

Gazzacpt said:


> @ShaneW Nice one bru, but can you make one to fit in a Evod/PT coil


Thanks. That's my next build attempt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

I agree, going to need to up my kit and start building my own coils and dripping.. I am on the hunt for flavour and plumes


----------

